# Mobil 1980 to 1983 Plymouth SOMS



## Ozzifutura (Oct 27, 2008)

G'Day all,

George Adamson here.

I was with Mobil UK 1980 to 1983 as Deck cadet.

My Brother Paul was also with same mob (went to Newcastle college)and my other brother David was with Shell UK (went to Greenhithe College).

Anyone out there that these names are familiar to.

I am currently working for Farstad Australia (FSIP) and was with ASP Ship Management for 15 years.

Hope to hear from some old mates or if you know my brothers can put you in touch.

Cheers George


----------



## teddyb291 (8 mo ago)

Ozzifutura said:


> G'Day all,
> 
> George Adamson here.
> 
> ...


George...
hope all ok. We sailed on the Refiner I think.. 

Pete Tedder


----------

